# Transformgroup zur Laufzeit bearbeiten



## Heiko444 (4. Jan 2006)

Hallo,


Ich habe einen Würfel, dieser Würfel ist in einer Transformgroup. Jetzt starte ich das Programm und der Würfel wird in meinem Universum angezeigt.
Wie kann ich jetzt den Würfel zur Laufzeit ändern und diesen dann geändert darstellen ??? Sprich das Universum neu zeichnen.


Der Würfel wird in createSceneGraph() erzeugt. Deklariert wurde er in der Klasse, sodass ich in der Methode changeCube() zugriff auf den Würfel habe, das gleiche gilt für die TransformGroup in der sich der Würfel befindet.


Was muss ich also tuen um das zuvor gesagte zu realisieren??


MfG  Heiko444


----------



## DeepBlue (5. Jan 2006)

Also, was genau willst du an dem Würfel verändern ? Verschieben, drehen und skalieren erreichst du zuweisen eines Transform3D zu der TransformGroup des Würfels. Das Universum muss dabei nicht neugezeichnet werden ! Zugriff auf den Würfel selber brauchst du auch nicht, es reicht wie gesagt die Transformgroup.

Ich stell mir gerade die Frage, wie du etwas zur Laufzeit ändern möchtest. Soll es per Benutzerinteraktion geschehen, sprich du drehst z.B. den Würfel per Maus, oder soll sich der Würfel z.B. von alleine drehen ? Ein paar mehr Infos wären durchaus nützlich.

Wenn du übrigens TransformGroups nach dem kompilieren oder nachdem dein Graph "live" gegangen ist, noch verändern möchtest, musst du die entsprechenden Capabilities setzen. Dabei ist es wieder abhängig, wie genau du den Würfel verändern möchtest.

mfg DeeP


----------



## DeepBlue (5. Jan 2006)

Args, vielleicht hätte ich den anderen Thread vorher lesen sollen, nun weiß ich auch was du mit dem Würfel anstellen möchtest. Allerdings gibts es meines Wissens nach keine Möglichkeit ein Universum explizit neu zu zeichnen, allerdings kann ich dein Problem auch nicht ganz einordnen. Die Daten des Graphen werden normalerweise direkt verändert und die Änderung wird sofort sichtbar. Wenn du die Daten eines Cubes "live" ändern möchtest, sollte du dich vielleicht erstmal informieren, welche Capabilities, du setzen musst, damit dies überhaupt möglich wird.


----------



## Heiko444 (5. Jan 2006)

Hallo,


hab das Problem behoben,  ich hatte die ganze Zeit die Capabilities der falschen Transformgroup geestzt und micht gewundert warum ich nichts ändern kann, deshalb dachte ich das ich das Universum neu zeichnen muss damit sich die Änderungen auswirken.

Mal ne Pause von ner halben Stunde wirkt manchmal Wunder.

MfG Heiko444!


----------



## DeepBlue (5. Jan 2006)

Ach so  Naja gut, dass es funktioniert hat. Bei den Capabilities schleichen sich halt sehr leicht Fehler rein. Ich kenn das :/


----------

